

Ign.com currently banned on Reddit for vote cheating - thedz
http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/zmde7/so_apparently_ign_links_are_now_banned_from_the/c65uevo

======
turdsmcgee
turds mcgee

